# "Do you have an Aux Cord?"



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

No. **** off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car? 

Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

This is exactly why the community cant flourish .. ? mixtapes going unheard


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Just shows you how entitled and selfish these pax are. They’re in YOUR CAR for 4 - 25 minutes and feel the need to control what YOU listen to.

What the actual eff? How is this ok? When did this start? I’ll never quite understand how the whole “I’m a complete stranger getting a ride for pennies and feel I should be able to take over what we listen to”

off, you spoiled, rude brat!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ironically, the ONLY person to ask for aux in my car has been @ariel5466 ?

It's mostly "do you have an iPhone charger?" on a minimum fare trip. While I have an old one laying around, no. My ports are occupied and I'm Android.

I have a gaming console in the back, an Android tablet. "Can I just take it off your iPad?". I'll eventually work up the nerve to say "sure!" ?


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

Julescase2 said:


> Just shows you how entitled and selfish these pax are. They're in YOUR CAR for 4 - 25 minutes and feel the need to control what YOU listen to.
> 
> What the actual eff? How is this ok? When did this start? I'll never quite understand how the whole "I'm a complete stranger getting a ride for pennies and feel I should be able to take over what we listen to"
> 
> Eff off, you spoiled, rude brat!


Q from Paxhole: "Do you have Bluetooth?"
Me: Yes[, and you should have seen the icon in my vehicle's dashboard, you ****tard], and you have to connect it yourself.
Q: "Can you change the music[, away from one of the greatest solo piano works ever written, the Appassionata]?"
Me: "What frequency do you want?"
Q: "I dun know.... something something country??"
Me: "Not altering anything without a frequency".
Q: "I'm paying you to [meet your degenerate whims that are 'without reason retrieve disruption']". (There is a phrase in Chinese that literally translates to that)

I was inclined to respond with "I'm not a limo / chauffeur service or your DJ", but the paxhole had a shoutfest of "STFU" exchanges with the front seat whale after one of her 'friends' was so drunk as to fall into a bush near Dupont or elsewhere in D.C.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


Pax gets a welcome, 1 seat/seatbelt, a safe ride. 
That's it & that's all. 
Fresh outta WHATEVER they need.



Benjamin M said:


> Ironically, the ONLY person to ask for aux in my car has been @ariel5466 ?
> 
> It's mostly "do you have an iPhone charger?" on a minimum fare trip. While I have an old one laying around, no. My ports are occupied and I'm Android.
> I have a gaming console in the back, an Android tablet. "Can I just take it off your iPad?". I'll eventually work up the nerve to say "sure!" ?


They already got a deal on ride.
They got nothing extra coming.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


Because they're paying you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Demon said:


> Because they're paying you.


They are paying for a ride. They are not paying to change the radio station or to eat/drink in the taxi.

When I take a taxi, I sit quietly in the car. I would never ask the driver to change anything in his car. I also wouldn't make a mess or leave garbage. I definitely wouldn't make any demands or be disrespectful.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

When


Julescase2 said:


> When did this start?


When Uber was introduced they encouraged drivers to provide a 5 star service which include water, mint and aux cord / Bluetooth.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> When
> When Uber was introduced they encouraged drivers to provide a 5 star service which include water, mint and aux cord / Bluetooth.


That was when they were solely a high end livery service.

Now, most drivers are being paid between 45 and 60 cents per mile.

At those horrible pay rates, the pax can provide ME with mints (After Eight Dark Chocolate) and Vitamin Water.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> That was when they were solely a high end livery service.
> 
> Now, most drivers are being paid between 45 and 60 cents per mile.
> 
> At those horrible pay rates, the pax can provide ME with mints (After Eight Dark Chocolate) and Vitamin Water.


Pax :"Do you have water?"
Driver:"No, do you? been driving for 18 hrs, mighty thirsty my friend"

One way to deal with millennials is to guilt trip them... you see they were raised without any force feedback. So the only disciplinary tool parents had was emotional blackmail. Make them feel guilty and they will tip you.

Pax: "Aw that poor driver, I am such a despicable human being, I will give him some money for water"


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Ironically, the ONLY person to ask for aux in my car has been @ariel5466 ?


Correction- I brought my own!


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Pax: "Do you have an Aux Cord?"
Me : " Yes "
Pax : " Can I use it? "
Me : " Sure, but I have to grab it from my house 40 minutes from here ".
Pax : " Do you have a Bluetooth ? "
Me : " Yes but I have to stop the vehicle to connect because of the safety feature installed in the vehicle ".

Some pax don't mind me stopping, others can't be bothered and choose radio instead.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had someone ask me to change it from this style of piano playing once. I offered him the option to disembark.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

When I started driving, I had the iPhone cord and all the candies and water and wipes and whatnot. In almost 2k rides I've been asked for the aux cord maybe three times. I pulled it. Nowadays, I keep forgetting to put the water in, although I consider it more of a safety feature - if you knew what 115 degrees feels like, you would appreciate it. Besides, I often take morons to climb our urban mountains in this heat. When I ask if they bring any water, they hold up the little bottle they got out of the hotel room. I generally tell them that if they get in trouble, the city offers helicopter service off the mountain. Oh, and the candies? I think they are the originals from last year


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

oleole20 said:


> When
> When Uber was introduced they encouraged drivers to provide a 5 star service which include water, mint and aux cord / Bluetooth.


When they give out mints at the greenlight hub and tell me to run the meter while I'm cleaning up the garbage I'll consider it.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Julescase2 said:


> Just shows you how entitled and selfish these pax are. They're in YOUR CAR for 4 - 25 minutes and feel the need to control what YOU listen to.
> 
> What the actual eff? How is this ok? When did this start? I'll never quite understand how the whole "I'm a complete stranger getting a ride for pennies and feel I should be able to take over what we listen to"
> 
> off, you spoiled, rude brat!


I had an aux cord guy A year ago he only went to a bar a couple miles away I Told him I did not have a cord and I have never had a cord since . Just say no to the entitled.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Demon said:


> Because they're paying you.


Apparently, some drivers are laboring under the misapprehension that Uber drivers are getting paid to be mobile DJs. Consequently, their advice to other drivers is "Bend over! No, _more_ -- bend over _even more_!"


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Demon said:


> Because they're paying you.


They're paying Uber, not me


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Blame the stupid commercials these companies put out that show this crap. This has the passengers expecting this kind of service.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


Use your headphones you F%&@# moron!


----------



## RebelPercMom (Mar 17, 2019)

Paladin220 said:


> Blame the stupid commercials these companies put out that show this crap. This has the passengers expecting this kind of service.


Expectations are a *****.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> Use your headphones you F%&@# moron!


Even better&#8230;..Do you have an aux cord? Yes. Long pause.....may I use it? NO!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


I do not provide aux cords, XM, bottled water, snacks, etc.

However, also, do not have your attitude when someone asks. It does not bother me in the least. And in over 6,000 rides, U/L, can only think of one or two, if that, who copped an attitude or were upset.

When they ask, simply respond sorry do not have that in a very professional tone. No need to become upset whatsoever. And guess what? Am way more relaxed and have a very enjoyable day as a result.

However, I maintain a spotless vehicle and provide professional, friendly service which 90% of my passengers appreciate. And of course, very selective when and where I drive as well.

My advice is, none of us has to provide these extras nor should we feel compelled to. However, copping an attitude, or becoming upset, only causes additional stress for the driver.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

“Aux cord? What’s that?” Shrug my shoulders, as I am looking all perplexed. ?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Demon said:


> Because they're paying you.


No, they are paying Uber, who offers you a fixed rate contract paid by them.

So no, the passenger has no direct contract with you.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Thankfully, in my market, AUX cord request have been on a downward trend for some time. I rarely get asked anymore.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


The police have it as Evidence . . .

Is there a red stain on your headrest ?


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Have been asked for an AUX cord many times. For first two years, I told them my son had it, which was the truth. PAX accepted that and no more AUX cord talk.

Earlier this year, I was making a long drive home and decided to buy an AUX cord because the speaker on my phone was not loud enough for YouTube videos I was listening to. Figured it would also please my PAX. I was wrong. I have an Android phone. Did not know that iPhones use a different AUX cord. I have gotten grief from multiple PAX for my incorrect AUX cord, including a Select rider who gave me bad rating/feedback over it. Sometimes you just cannot win.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Correction- I brought my own!


Yeah, not the cord, the port. I still have no idea where it is ?


----------



## geogeofried (Jun 7, 2019)

There's no point in getting an aux cord because stupid iPhones need the dongle


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

My head unit doesn't have an aux port, but I will let them use BT if the ride is long enough. I'm not going through the trouble for a 3 minute ride.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> That was when they were solely a high end livery service.
> 
> Now, most drivers are being paid between 45 and 60 cents per mile.
> 
> At those horrible pay rates, the pax can provide ME with mints (After Eight Dark Chocolate) and Vitamin Water.


New answer for those who want to be deactivated. Text rider when you're on the way. "Can you bring me out a double rye and coke and a mint just in case we get pulled over?"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

In my 1000+ rides I've been asked for AUX cord once. Response was/is: Nope. It the plug doesn't work anyway. Been asked about BT twice and the response is always: Yes, but it doesn't work. Sorry.

No attitudes, no 1* (as far as I can tell) due to any of that.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Only 1 person has ever asked me for aux. I laughed at him and told him my car is too new for such ancient technology, he agreed.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

I've had a few ask me when I used to work nights. Talking about I need my music. No bro, you want your music but I am not inclined to listen to it. I am not a DJ, so once we get in the car it stays on whatever channel it's already on. I am happy to turn it up if you like it or turn it off. I don't have mints, gum or water either nor do I care about you giving me a 1 star. A to B safely is all you get.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> In my 1000+ rides I've been asked for AUX cord once. Response was/is: Nope. It the plug doesn't work anyway. Been asked about BT twice and the response is always: Yes, but it doesn't work. Sorry.
> 
> No attitudes, no 1* (as far as I can tell) due to any of that.


Mine doesn't work either... I think I let someone use it once and found out that was a bad idea. I then told some drunks that I didn't have one when I really did because there is no way I was going to deal with that. I tested it out later and it was putting out a bunch of static... I'm not sure what happened to it, but I'm not going to worry about it. I've only had a few people ask for it since and now at least I don't have to lie about it not working.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I Would offer aux cord upon request if the rides Tipped. They dont, but might make exception for pax who value you time. Thats rare though.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Bluetooth thing is pretty easy: I cannot program it when the car is in motion.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Brunch said:


> Mine doesn't work either...


Actually, mine does work, but since I don't need or want to carry a cord, it's easier to say it doesn't work. :whistling:


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Invisible said:


> When I take a taxi, I sit quietly in the car. I would never ask the driver to change anything in his car. I also wouldn't make a mess or leave garbage. I definitely wouldn't make any demands or be disrespectful.


That's a Taxi ... we're Uber. We're supposed to take pride in pleasing the customers. As an Uber driver I take pride in being on "The team".


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> That's a Taxi ... we're Uber. We're supposed to take pride in pleasing the customers. As an Uber driver I take pride in being on "The team".


Oh really, I didn't realize because most of my pax call Uber a taxi. I had one pax who asked what rideshare is, no joke.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Correction- I brought my own!


He just likes letting us know you two hang out together.


----------



## sapphirekitty1314 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi, new driver here. ?

Why do people think it is OK to play their own music in *someone else's *car? I have not had any of those passengers yet but there were a few who asked if they can charge up their phones. How much can their phones be charged in a mere 10 minutes ride?

Is this some kind of service that the Uber corporate expects from us? When I signed up, I learnt that we, the drivers are independent contractors. Aren't we supposed to take* full control of our cars*? Am I mistaken?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ubergrind said:


> I've had a few ask me when I used to work nights. Talking about I need my music. No bro, you want your music but I am not inclined to listen to it. I am not a DJ, so once we get in the car it stays on whatever channel it's already on. I am happy to turn it up if you like it or turn it off. I don't have mints, gum or water either nor do I care about you giving me a 1 star. A to B safely is all you get.


I remain professional; however, have your exact attitude as well. Less worry and stress.

Totally forget about the ratings.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Sorry has no AUX or bluetooth, we listen to the radio up in here.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Invisible said:


> They are paying for a ride. They are not paying to change the radio station or to eat/drink in the taxi.
> 
> When I take a taxi, I sit quietly in the car. I would never ask the driver to change anything in his car. I also wouldn't make a mess or leave garbage. I definitely wouldn't make any demands or be disrespectful.


I'm no fan of Uber/Lyft, but tell me, how are taxi companies doing?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm against providing anything for pax such as water, mints, etc. 
But if someone wants to plug in their iPhone to my iphone cable which is connected to my system, have at it. 

I don't really care how long/short the ride is or what kind of music they play. 

I usually find the drunks to be fun, and I joke with them. 
Otherwise I easily tune them out. 

Takes zero energy from me. 

I might post angry sometimes on this site. But I don't drive angry.
Some of y'all need to chill.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

If the ride is less than 10 minutes. No, I don't have one.

<10 minutes. Maybe I'll get it out. Depends on the PAX. High Maintenance Super Hot Chicks.... nope..... not getting it out. They will want to blow my speakers with whatever crap they put on.

I have only had 1 PAX I ever let hook up to bluetooth. He said he was a music producer and just finished mixing a new tune for Zhu. He might have been blowing hot air, but I wanted to hear what he had and it was a 25 minute ride. Was a good tune.

I have XM. Not a big deal to change the station if they are polite about it.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

With over 3600 rides in a bit over one year driving for U/L, no one has ever asked for my AUX cord, which I've had in the car since day one. 

I do have a universal phone charger cable (2 iPhone and 2 different android terminals) which passengers have used many times. They are always thankful, but I can't say it has significantly helped with tips.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Demon said:


> I'm no fan of Uber/Lyft, but tell me, how are taxi companies doing?


I see a lot here now. But I don't drive for s taxi service. My point in mentioning a taxi was I bet the entitled pax wouldn't do the same stuff to a taxi driver that they do to us, like asking for a certain radio station or Bluetooth or make demands.

I have no issue with letting them use my Aux cords.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Demon said:


> Because they're paying you.


People pay to ride the bus too.

Doesn't mean they get to choose the bus music, have cables to charge their phone, free bottles of water and mints, and go through the drive through.

I'm really sick of this belief that because "they're paying you" they are entitled to everything they want. They're not. They're paying for a ride. That's it. Nothing more.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This is exactly why the community cant flourish .. ? mixtapes going unheard


Gotta be careful with them mixtapes though or else this might happen....


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> Hi, new driver here. ?
> 
> Why do people think it is OK to play their own music in *someone else's *car? I have not had any of those passengers yet but there were a few who asked if they can charge up their phones. How much can their phones be charged in a mere 10 minutes ride?
> 
> Is this some kind of service that the Uber corporate expects from us? When I signed up, I learnt that we, the drivers are independent contractors. Aren't we supposed to take* full control of our cars*? Am I mistaken?


You're correct, of course. I would never turn off my own music (which was played at a very low volume) in order to let a pax put on their music. If they don't like mine, I can turn it off. But I'm not listening to their music -- period. They're not in the car long enough for them to worry about being momentarily deprived of whatever their preferred form of noise might be, and if they really can't go that long without it, they should have brought headphones.

No aux cord, no Bluetooth, no phone charger cable, no water, no snacks, no seat belt -- no, wait: they _do_ get a farkin' seat belt, but _that's it_. The more freebies you give 'em, the more entitled and ungrateful they become, and the more they expect from the next driver who has to deal with 'em.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> * I would never turn off my own music* (which was played at a very low volume) in order to let a pax put on their music. *If they don't like mine, I can turn it off.*


I thought long and hard about my music policy before I started driving for U/L. I thought that not everyone is going to like my music.

So, when I am driving to a passenger's pick up point, I have my classic rock going. But when the passenger approaches the car, I turn it off.

I think that in my 3600 rides in a bit over one year, less than ten passengers have requested music. They are usually somewhat or completely drunk.

I accommodate their requests and turn it up only to a volume I can bear.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Another Ant said:


> I thought long and hard about my music policy before I started driving for U/L. I thought that not everyone is going to like my music.
> 
> So, when I am driving to a passenger's pick up point, I have my classic rock going. But when the passenger approaches the car, I turn it off.
> 
> ...


When I first started, I had no music at all. After I had a couple of paxes request music, I started putting on music that I like at a very low volume; it wouldn't be what I would probably play if I were alone in the car (that would be music almost no one would like, so I know better than that), but it's stuff that I still like that does at least have some kind of popularity: Ray Charles, Motown, Stax/Volt, Aretha Franklin, Muddy Waters, and others. Sometimes riders would ask me to turn it up, but I never had anyone ask me to turn it off. Even the younger paxes can often remember their parents playing it when they were kids, and they don't object to it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Back when surge was a multiplier: YES.

Nowadays, NOPE!


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I just lasso an ox and hand pax the other end of the rope. Doesn't work in some markets.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

My answer is always that I do and I show them the old school aux cords, which confuses the hell out of them for three minutes and then the ride is over. 

driver: 1 pax: 0


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> When I first started, I had no music at all. After I had a couple of paxes request music, I started putting on music that I like at a very low volume; it wouldn't be what I would probably play if I were alone in the car (that would be music almost no one would like, so I know better than that), but it's stuff that I still like that does at least have some kind of popularity: Ray Charles, Motown, Stax/Volt, Aretha Franklin, Muddy Waters, and others. Sometimes riders would ask me to turn it up, but I never had anyone ask me to turn it off. Even the younger paxes can often remember their parents playing it when they were kids, and they don't object to it.


I think that you have some good music playing in your car. Uber on.


----------



## Überall (Aug 4, 2019)

I don't allow passengers to play their music in my car. I use an aux cable and do offer to play what they would like from Google Play Music if the drive is over 20 minutes. I find if I play what they like on longer rides, I get good ratings with minimal small talk. 
Shorter rides get silence.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Another Ant said:


> I think that you have some good music playing in your car. Uber on.


In the interests of full disclosure: actually, I've stopped Ubering because the surges have completely disappeared in my area and I refuse to drive without them, so what gets played now is what _I_ like, but what no one else likes -- which is fine by me.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> When
> When Uber was introduced they encouraged drivers to provide a 5 star service which include water, mint and aux cord / Bluetooth.


That was back when Uber was a premium service and rides cost several times as much as now...&#8230; Drivers also made much more.....

If you want that, Order an Uber Black. Uber X is supposed to be basic ride service.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> People pay to ride the bus too.
> 
> Doesn't mean they get to choose the bus music, have cables to charge their phone, free bottles of water and mints, and go through the drive through.
> 
> I'm really sick of this belief that because "they're paying you" they are entitled to everything they want. They're not. They're paying for a ride. That's it. Nothing more.


The bus has wi-fi.

If they're paying you, it isn't entitlement.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Demon said:


> The bus has wi-fi.
> 
> If they're paying you, it isn't entitlement.


As readers of this site can see from this post, it's a good idea for people to have themselves evaluated by a neurologist if they find that they're having certain cognitive "problems". For example, if anyone begins to find him or herself seriously confused as to precisely _what_ Uber riders are paying drivers _for_, that might be cause for concern.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> Because they're paying you.


Actually at the rates paid, the drivers are paying out of pocket


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Gandler said:


> If you want that, Order an Uber Black. Uber X is supposed to be basic ride service.


Unfortunately pax had been brainwashed by uber, so even now some pax still ask for water and mint.


----------



## Yana (Aug 7, 2019)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Lol now after experiencing a few requests for me it depends on the pax energy. 

If it's fun and happy (usually at or near the top of the drunk curve) like 'dear we need some music now, do you have an aux cord', 'yes I do'. Volume is turned up, windows down. When pax starts singing to the tune, are surprised when I join in no matter what music genre. 

If it's a cold 'sir do you have a aux cord?' the reply is always 'sorry I dont'.


----------



## KamCazy (Jul 27, 2019)

Ive been addicted to this site for months now, and feel like a bludger Do you sell tshirts so i can contribute in some little way??


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually at the rates paid, the drivers are paying out of pocket


No doubt, the math shows that drivers at best are making minimum wage (and not the $15 wage), but that doesn't change that there is a paying customer.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> As readers of this site can see from this post, it's a good idea for people to have themselves evaluated by a neurologist if they find that they're having certain cognitive "problems". For example, if anyone begins to find him or herself seriously confused as to precisely _what_ Uber riders are paying drivers _for_, that might be cause for concern.


Per your partner pax are paying for you to be their "private driver".
https://dealersolutions.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/372.jpeg


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Besides, I often take morons to climb our urban mountains in this heat. When I ask if they bring any water, they hold up the little bottle they got out of the hotel room. I generally tell them that if they get in trouble, the city offers helicopter service off the mountain. Oh, and the candies? I think they are the originals from last year


I would ask them to google Phoenix Hicker Rescue.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...5fDjAhWXFjQIHS62BaIQ_AUIECgB&biw=1600&bih=745
Only idiots are out in the middle of the summer day hiking. The animal knows better and only come out at night.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

The aux cord has never gotten me a tip so far. Nothing extra. You get to ride with me, what more do you want?


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

get a blue tooth thingy make them do the work , plus bluetoothy is cool my wifey l;ikee

aux is old shyt outdated and all you people are whinny losers that's why you suck ubers

they pay for the ride and travis likes radio , if you don't like what you get that's yourt probl;em


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


Aux cord, So that is what the Pax was asking me for.
I had to ask him to repeat himself several times. Finally he said forget it.

I could have sworn he was asking for an ox cart. I couldn't understand what the hell would he want with an ox cart?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> When
> When Uber was introduced they encouraged drivers to provide a 5 star service which include water, mint and aux cord / Bluetooth.


When they introduced Uber, drivers were actually turning a profit too.



MiamiKid said:


> I do not provide aux cords, XM, bottled water, snacks, etc.
> 
> However, also, do not have your attitude when someone asks. It does not bother me in the least. And in over 6,000 rides, U/L, can only think of one or two, if that, who copped an attitude or were upset.
> 
> ...


I saw the OP as satirical. I doubt very much that the OP would actually tell someone to eff off for asking. It was funny.

I also get your POV. I've never been mean nor have I seen a reason to be.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> Because they're paying you.


Bzzzzz
Wrong answer.
Tell our parting contestant what they have won Alex.

:verhead announcer::
You have won an all expenses paid trip to nowhere where you will learn that; 
If you pay less than Taxi Fare prices shut your dumb mouth and quit expecting Limousine level services you participation trophy helmet wearing durrrhhhurrr.



oleole20 said:


> When
> When Uber was introduced they encouraged drivers to provide a 5 star service which include water, mint and aux cord / Bluetooth.


You mean when it was Limousine and black car ONLY (before X was even an idea) and it was literally just a way to get a cheap non scheduled towncar or better trip?
Back when they were paying drivers substantially more than 1.40ish per mile (what it was before I started) and certainly before they dropped to 0.70per mile?
Back when this was something "part time" but only already licensed livery drivers were doing it?

Because, just saying, the fact that they even try to imply that this is "five star service" when they fire drivers below, what, 4.6 is straight up nonsense.



Another Uber Driver said:


> I had someone ask me to change it from this style of piano playing once. I offered him the option to disembark.


I wouldn't even have had it as an option.

Pull over and just turn the car off end trip 1 star right in front of them ensuring they see Rider Attitude is the reason.

Tell them they have harshed my mellow and they can, kindly please, get out.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> When
> When Uber was introduced they encouraged drivers to provide a 5 star service which include water, mint and aux cord / Bluetooth.


Why Uber was introduced the percent of the fares, including surges based on supply/demand, paid a living wage. That is no longer even remotely the case so I HIGHLY suggest not talking about "when uber was introduced".



Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


I had one passenger pull the aux cord out and in the process ruined the cord. I have kept it as show-and-tell whenever someone asks to use my personal property that is not respected by the paxoles.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

your telling me you dont have a iphone 10 aux adapter ? or a phone charger for me ? your expose to have this !
my response . get the crack out of my car right now ! im not putting up with your stupidity and your 1 star .


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

True. I never understand why people want the aux or bluetooth in on 5 minute trips.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> When I started driving, I had the iPhone cord and all the candies and water and wipes and whatnot. In almost 2k rides I've been asked for the aux cord maybe three times. I pulled it. Nowadays, I keep forgetting to put the water in, although I consider it more of a safety feature - if you knew what 115 degrees feels like, you would appreciate it. Besides, I often take morons to climb our urban mountains in this heat. When I ask if they bring any water, they hold up the little bottle they got out of the hotel room. I generally tell them that if they get in trouble, the city offers helicopter service off the mountain. Oh, and the candies? I think they are the originals from last year


I also ALWAYS carry water as a safety measure. I was a cross country truck driver and one time I found a family about 10 miles outside of Needles,Ca with a broken car. No water, no food and Dad had decided to walk to a gas station for help. In August! The CUP said I probably saved his life.


----------



## stev1800 (Oct 15, 2014)

yea had an xl do that the other night just gets in wheres the aux cord at


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Correction- I brought my own!


A smart woman always does.....


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Julescase2 said:


> Just shows you how entitled and selfish these pax are. They're in YOUR CAR for 4 - 25 minutes and feel the need to control what YOU listen to.
> 
> What the actual eff? How is this ok? When did this start? I'll never quite understand how the whole "I'm a complete stranger getting a ride for pennies and feel I should be able to take over what we listen to"
> 
> off, you spoiled, rude brat!


When I first started Uber would send new driver a 'Start Up Kit.' Old U trade dress & a cheap Aux cord ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Bzzzzz
> Wrong answer.
> Tell our parting contestant what they have won Alex.
> 
> ...


The fact remains the pax is paying.
No, not when Uber first started.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

oleole20 said:


> When
> When Uber was introduced they encouraged drivers to provide a 5 star service which include water, mint and aux cord / Bluetooth.


Yep, and they gave drivers 5-star pay---more than 3x what they're getting now...


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

My car is too new to even have an aux input, so no, i do not have an aux cord. I do not want to be bothered with hooking up a pax's phone on my bluetooth, (and then having to reset up my own after), so that is not happening. But I do have sirius xm which I keep on the Real Jazz station most of the time. I have gotten a number of positive comments on it. I have other presets for the younger/drunk crowd. I also have a secondary cheap phone that I tether to my data on my real phone so I can use it separately to run Pandora, so I can accommodate anyone's musical tastes if it seems warranted for a long ride.

If a pax really wants to hear something other than what I have on, I really don't care. It does not bother me to listen to anything, no matter what it is for the length of a single ride. It costs me nothing and it might result in a better rating and/or a tip if i am not all confrontational and dick-like about it as some of you guys seem to be.

As for phone chargers, I have a three headed cord that will accommodate just about any phone they throw at me. If it is a long ride, I actually OFFER it to them "Hey this is a long ride, you want to top off your phone?" Even if they say they are good they appreciate the offer. And for those of you that have the Vantrue Dashcam, did you know that it has a seceret usb port in the power adapter? I just discovered this yesterday after owning it for 6 months


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

"Does your phone have Bluetooth? You can connect using Bluetooth, but we have to stop and park properly for it to connect"


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Invisible said:


> They are paying for a ride. They are not paying to change the radio station or to eat/drink in the taxi.
> 
> When I take a taxi, I sit quietly in the car. I would never ask the driver to change anything in his car. I also wouldn't make a mess or leave garbage. I definitely wouldn't make any demands or be disrespectful.


EXACTLY! "Demon" apparently likes to do the dance for people for pennies, I (& MANY others here) do not.

Especially when these sweet little angel faced, non entitled pax, steal your aux cables 2-3-4 times after you've purchased them before.

Had a guy get pissy with me about it once too and i said" All you end up doing, is stealing from yourselves when you do that". I also asked him:" If someone stole items from you after you've replaced them a few times, would YOU keep supplying them?" His answer was "hell no!".

I got a $2.00 tip from him, along with a smile and laugh, he "got" it.



Zaarc said:


> My car is too new to even have an aux input, so no, i do not have an aux cord. I do not want to be bothered with hooking up a pax's phone on my bluetooth, (and then having to reset up my own after), so that is not happening. But I do have sirius xm which I keep on the Real Jazz station most of the time. I have gotten a number of positive comments on it. I have other presets for the younger/drunk crowd. I also have a secondary cheap phone that I tether to my data on my real phone so I can use it separately to run Pandora, so I can accommodate anyone's musical tastes if it seems warranted for a long ride.
> 
> If a pax really wants to hear something other than what I have on, I really don't care. It does not bother me to listen to anything, no matter what it is for the length of a single ride. It costs me nothing and it might result in a better rating and/or a tip if i am not all confrontational and dick-like about it as some of you guys seem to be.
> 
> ...


But the pic shows you infact DO have an aux cord input.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

stev1800 said:


> yea had an xl do that the other night just gets in wheres the aux cord at


I would have laughed my ass off then said nothing.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

UberTrent9 said:


> But the pic shows you infact DO have an aux cord input.


oh! well I guess I do. I was thinking of the 1/8-inch connector that you plug into a headphone jack. I do not have a cord for the USB that will plug into different phones. The multihead cable I have is ONLY for charging. It does not carry data of any kind.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

nope no i 10 chargwer thought they fixed dat issue

apple is only phone not last need constant charge how f ing stupid that is

most nowadays have headphones 

really must be in provinces


----------



## UberingRobertMueller (Mar 23, 2019)

Ah yes the famous Aux Cord Girl, she is everywhere!!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> The fact remains the pax is paying.
> No, not when Uber first started.


For a ride.
Nothing, and I mean literally nothing, in their contract with Uber even implies they will receive anything other than point A to point B.

Check it for yourself.

"Because their paying you"
***** please.
Try that anywhere else trying to get more than what you paid for.

Hire someone to clean your bathroom and expect them to also clean the rest of your house.
Hire someone to build you a single room shack and complain because it didn't end up being a 3 bedroom condo.

Talk to fast food people like they are your personal slaves...

Go ahead.
See if "because I am paying you"daves you from getting shit on by every last one of them.

This
Is
Not
How
It 
Works.

You don't get Limousine level experience at below Taxi rates.
Try getting into the skyboxes when you bought nosebleeders.
Try getting top shelf when you are back ally barrel moonshine cheap.
Try having an all expenses paid cruise when you are rolling on a paddleboard budget.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberTrent9 said:


> EXACTLY! "Demon" apparently likes to do the dance for people for pennies, I (& MANY others here) do not.
> 
> Especially when these sweet little angel faced, non entitled pax, steal your aux cables 2-3-4 times after you've purchased them before.


I doubt Demon is even a driver. All the members who say similar things like him can't really be drivers. I should add him to my troll list. ?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> For a ride.
> Nothing, and I mean literally nothing, in their contract with Uber even implies they will receive anything other than point A to point B.
> 
> Check it for yourself.
> ...


No one is asking for a limousine experience. You made the fast food analogy, this is akin to asking for extra ketchup. You don't seem to understand that you're voluntarily in the service industry.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

It costs absolutely nothing to just be nice to other people. If you catch an attitude from a Pax, do your best to deescalate and then just think about something else for the rest of the ride. People who stew in their own lividity are destined to be miserable. Too much negativity will only accelerate our eventual deactivations, which probably await all of us.


----------



## Nüber2 (Oct 26, 2018)

Do you guys still give the mints/bottled water over there?


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Nüber2 said:


> Do you guys still give the mints/bottled water over there?


 I keep both in the car but I don't offer them. In 1500 rides I can count on one hand the number of times I have been asked for a mint. The dollar I spent six months ago has not yet been depleted. I like to keep a couple of small Waters in the center console in case it sounds like somebody back there really needs it. If it will keep them from coughing in my car It is worth it. Same with tissues. If you hear something say something.

Pax: -sneeze-
Driver: "whoah. You need a tissue?"
Pax: "no thanks, I'm good."
Or... " Oh my God! Yes! Please!"
Ya don't want them wiping that shit on your seats.


----------



## Themaid (Aug 8, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> In my 1000+ rides I've been asked for AUX cord once. Response was/is: Nope. It the plug doesn't work anyway. Been asked about BT twice and the response is always: Yes, but it doesn't work. Sorry.
> 
> No attitudes, no 1* (as far as I can tell) due to any of that.


I keep an extra battery, pax can lay phone on for charge.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


Tell the ahole to bend over and reach deep inside for one.


----------



## Gargraves (Jun 24, 2017)

I pay a monthly charge for Amazon Music. If my passengers say they are going to a concert -- and only then -- I ask them who's playing, then I pull over, stop, and put on the singer or band they're going to see. They love it. I claim the subscription cost as a tax deduction. As an added bonus, some of these singers/bands that I've never heard of are actually half decent.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> They are paying for a ride. They are not paying to change the radio station or to eat/drink in the taxi.
> 
> When I take a taxi, I sit quietly in the car. I would never ask the driver to change anything in his car. I also wouldn't make a mess or leave garbage. I definitely wouldn't make any demands or be disrespectful.


If you did, he'd turn around and knock your teeth out.
Or at least, that's what they do in Bulgaria and Ukraine.
Real men don't take BS from little twirps in the back seat.


----------



## Simka64 (Jun 21, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> Pax :"Do you have water?"
> Driver:"No, do you? been driving for 18 hrs, mighty thirsty my friend"
> 
> One way to deal with millennials is to guilt trip them... you see they were raised without any force feedback. So the only disciplinary tool parents had was emotional blackmail. Make them feel guilty and they will tip you.
> ...


I tell them no I don't but will stop at the gas station so you can buy one.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

DoubleDee said:


> That's a Taxi ... we're Uber. We're supposed to take pride in pleasing the customers. As an Uber driver I take pride in being on "The team".


Uber has made it pretty clear that drivers are not part of the Uber team but as "small business owners" and sub contractors. So why should I try to be part of a team which clearly doesn't want me?


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Dominic_S said:


> Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?


^ THIS!


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


Bcuz im paying .60cents per mile!


----------



## UberingRobertMueller (Mar 23, 2019)

Gargraves said:


> I pay a monthly charge for Amazon Music. If my passengers say they are going to a concert -- and only then -- I ask them who's playing, then I pull over, stop, and put on the singer or band they're going to see. They love it. I claim the subscription cost as a tax deduction. As an added bonus, some of these singers/bands that I've never heard of are actually half decent.


What if they are going to a Michael Bolton show, will you subject yourself to that?


----------



## srugolfpro (Dec 28, 2015)

Invisible said:


> They are paying for a ride. They are not paying to change the radio station or to eat/drink in the taxi.
> 
> When I take a taxi, I sit quietly in the car. I would never ask the driver to change anything in his car. I also wouldn't make a mess or leave garbage. I definitely wouldn't make any demands or be disrespectful.


Exactly. These are called ridesharing services. You (the pax) are sharing my ride. My rules. My music. My decisions.


----------



## Dan Mation (Dec 24, 2018)

I treat the car like my house. On one hand, it's my bloody house, and if you're being a pain, you get kicked out. But on the other, these people are guests in my house. Within reason I want them to feel welcome. If someone in my house asked politely to play some music, I wouldn't have a problem with that.

I can dislike Uber. I can dislike the business model. Doesn't mean I need to dislike the passengers. They didn't do anything wrong. Unless they did, in which case, ok, *then *I dislike them.

As for the aux cord, I tell them it was stolen. Because it was. Damned if I'm getting another one.

I keep a bunch of mentos and butterscotch in the central console. People like it, it costs almost nothing. My kids eat most of it.

I used to keep water, but people kept taking the bottle when I was dropping them at home, and that had me getting too angry - I mean, don't you have water in your house? What a waste. So now I don't carry it. I do have some emergency bottles in the wheel-well, though.

Most important consumable is the vomit bags. They cost about $1.30 (aud), and although most people don't tip, the few that do more than pay for the rest. Again, I can dislike Uber, but I still want my passengers to get home, especially if they're wasted. If they get it all in the bag, that's 5 stars from me. In 2300 trips (I'm a bit new) I've only had one person get anything on the car.

In passengers' defence, a lot of them think Uber pays for our supplies (and fuel). People don't know what they don't know...


----------



## Crash and the Blind Spots (Aug 8, 2019)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


When I hear that question, I translate it as "Can I play my shitty music over your speakers so loud that you can't hear the GPS? And whatever your answer is, I'm too much of a dick to tip you!"


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Crash and the Blind Spots said:


> When I hear that question, I translate it as "Can I play my shitty music over your speakers so loud that you can't hear the GPS? And whatever your answer is, I'm too much of a dick to tip you!"


Why are you LISTENING to your gps. That is just as annoying to the pax as their music is to you. How many actual times do you have to listen to shitty music? Yet every single pax has to hear your robo-mom tell you what to do.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> No one is asking for a limousine experience. You made the fast food analogy, this is akin to asking for extra ketchup. You don't seem to understand that you're voluntarily in the service industry.


Understand that unless it is specifically stated in the TOS, we pick up pax from point A and we drive pax to point B. I am not obligated to do anything other than that. Especially when they rarely tip, which is common in the PA market I'm in.


----------



## uberli8905 (Aug 14, 2017)

got this question once, and i had one in the glowbox, pulled it out and plugged it in at the traffic light, turns out the moron had an iphone that does not carry an aux port (eye roll)


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

uberli8905 said:


> got this question once, and i had one in the glowbox, pulled it out and plugged it in at the traffic light, turns out the moron had an iphone that does not carry an aux port (eye roll)


An aux bro that doesn't even know they can't use an aux. That's new.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

No

I had to use my aux cord to secure my radiator.


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


Damn. Sounds like the last thing you should be doing is driving uber.

Are you always this toxic?

I don't know what's worst. That there's people like you driving uber, or that there's so many that agree with you.

Funny to see how drivers are from around the world ?


----------



## sapphirekitty1314 (Aug 6, 2019)

Demon said:


> No doubt, the math shows that drivers at best are making minimum wage (and not the $15 wage), but that doesn't change that there is a paying customer.
> 
> 
> Per your partner pax are paying for you to be their "private driver".
> https://dealersolutions.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/372.jpeg


I hope the driver is not making $0.6/mile with his S550.....

One repair is going to blow off all his earning :frowner:


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Sure I have an Aux cord
It’s only 3’ though & you have to set your phone next to the radio while sitting in the back 

?

Then get the return item fee on Lyft when they forget it

I’m making some good money on return fees lately


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

For me, it all comes down to safety and respect.

I gave out an aux cord 3 times when I first started driving. Every time they cranked it up, and then shouted over top of it in order to hear each other. Then I’m supposed to give a safe ride in the city or the highway at night with all that going on in the car. 3 times was what it took for me to see the light. Now, if they ask for the aux cord, I know what it means. No aux cord ever again. It’s a safety issue.

If they get an attitude, and they always do, I end the ride. I’m at the point now where I can predict it before they get in the car. If they are dancing and partying when I pull up, that means they are going to expect to continue the party in my car. I cancel and continue on. Like someone else here said, it’s “rideshare.” I’m sharing my ride with you. Show some respect.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

sapphirekitty1314 said:


> I hope the driver is not making $0.6/mile with his S550.....


Yeah you supposed to pick up girls with an S550 MO fudger, not run rideshare for 60 cents a mile.

British accent and orange pants helps


----------



## Gargraves (Jun 24, 2017)

UberingRobertMueller said:


> What if they are going to a Michael Bolton show, will you subject yourself to that?





UberingRobertMueller said:


> What if they are going to a Michael Bolton show, will you subject yourself to that?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Always subject yourself to Michael Bolton.






Preferably in an S550


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> For me, it all comes down to safety and respect.
> 
> I gave out an aux cord 3 times when I first started driving. Every time they cranked it up, and then shouted over top of it in order to hear each other. Then I'm supposed to give a safe ride in the city or the highway at night with all that going on in the car. 3 times was what it took for me to see the light. Now, if they ask for the aux cord, I know what it means. No aux cord ever again. It's a safety issue.
> 
> If they get an attitude, and they always do, I end the ride. I'm at the point now where I can predict it before they get in the car. If they are dancing and partying when I pull up, that means they are going to expect to continue the party in my car. I cancel and continue on. Like someone else here said, it's "rideshare." I'm sharing my ride with you. Show some respect.


There's nothing "shared" about it. They're hiring you to be their driver.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> No one is asking for a limousine experience. You made the fast food analogy, this is akin to asking for extra ketchup. You don't seem to understand that you're voluntarily in the service industry.


No, this is not like asking for ketchup, industry standard, anymore than you would expect free water, mints or an AUX cord from a taxi (more expensive than an UberX) because that is not the Transportation Industry standard.

The fact that can't wrap your damaged brain around this is concerning. 
Limousines have those amenities because they charge outrageous amounts of money for their services. Which they do because they provide a "luxury" experience.

Ever notice when you stay at a cheap hotel you might not even have a mini fridge in the room?
Ever notice that even when there is a mini fridge in that budget hotel room it NEVER has a minibar.

That is what UberX is in the transportation industry. 
You don't go to the front desk at a Motel6 Days Inn and complain about the lack of a minibar.
You know better than to even ask for luxury level accommodations when staying in a budget accommodation.

So stop trying to justify this behavior from the company (they don't offset your expenses more) or the false entitlement passengers.

Oh, and the fast food analogy would be asking for lobster at McDonald's (not industry standard) and then complaining on Yelp that they didn't treat their customers requests as reasonable.



Demon said:


> There's nothing "shared" about it. They're hiring you to be their driver.


Driver, not DJ, not nanny, sure as shit not any of the things you seem to think a cheaper-than-taxis ride means.
You get fast arrival at pickup (as compared to taxis).
A safe trip from point A to point B in someone else's PRIVATE vehicle which you should be respectful of (don't eat or smoke without permission, never assume you should be allowed to).
That is all you have paid for.

Per Ubers own terms and conditions riders are to be respectful towards drivers at all times.

Hell, I ended a trip yesterday before we even left the driveway because I was correcting (educating riders on Ubers policies, including how driver/rider verification is done is part of our job) his error in telling me my name instead of asking me to identify who I was.
His, unacceptable, response was, with thick attitude, "Nice, telling your customer what to do."
Yes sir, part of my job is to ensure riders know and follow Ubers Terms of Service.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> No, this is not like asking for ketchup, industry standard, anymore than you would expect free water, mints or an AUX cord from a taxi (more expensive than an UberX) because that is not the Transportation Industry standard.
> 
> The fact that can't wrap your damaged brain around this is concerning.
> Limousines have those amenities because they charge outrageous amounts of money for their services. Which they do because they provide a "luxury" experience.
> ...


When you compare an aux cord to a lobster, you really don't have an argument. Better luck next time.


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> No, this is not like asking for ketchup, industry standard, anymore than you would expect free water, mints or an AUX cord from a taxi (more expensive than an UberX) because that is not the Transportation Industry standard.
> 
> The fact that can't wrap your damaged brain around this is concerning.
> Limousines have those amenities because they charge outrageous amounts of money for their services. Which they do because they provide a "luxury" experience.
> ...


LOL. Perfect example of a damaged brain right here, and it's pretty apparent by this here response that this dude actually has issues and lack of emotional resilience from past trauma he's yet to deal with.

Feel like my iq dropped quoting this toolbag right here.

This is what's wrong with society.

This guy is so handicapped in his comprehension, I can't bring myself to talk to "him", because it's the equivalent of arguing with a toddler that thinks he has some sort of brains.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


Some of you are very brave towards passengers. I just can't afford to act like this knowing that they could report me and Uber ends up deactivating me. I can act like this if they ask me to smoke or drink alcohol because Uber's rules and the law give me the authority to not allow that, but asking me for a charger, an aux cord, or even to slow down (something that automatically guarantees a 3 star rating or less and a request to not get matched with the rider again)... I just can't do it.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


Myyyy brotha


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> There's nothing "shared" about it. They're hiring you to be their driver.


Then they are in for a rude awakening. Trust me, they wake up when I kick them out.

Rideshare is the name of the industry. That's what it's all about. If you want to stay in my car, you better behave appropriately.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Tda85 said:


> LOL. Perfect example of a damaged brain right here, and it's pretty apparent by this here response that this dude actually has issues and lack of emotional resilience from past trauma he's yet to deal with.
> 
> Feel like my iq dropped quoting this toolbag right here.
> 
> ...


Please, feel free to point out any inconsistencies in what I wrote. Or, where, specifically, you think I am mistaken. I will gladly entertain the possibility that I am wrong, if you were capable of even a single coherent sentence regarding the actual issues.

Otherwise, not very impressed.



espizarro83 said:


> Some of you are very brave towards passengers. I just can't afford to act like this knowing that they could report me and Uber ends up deactivating me. I can act like this if they ask me to smoke or drink alcohol because Uber's rules and the law give me the authority to not allow that, but asking me for a charger, an aux cord, or even to slow down (something that automatically guarantees a 3 star rating or less and a request to not get matched with the rider again)... I just can't do it.


Why not?
Literally Ubers terms of service Requires riders to treat drivers with respect.
Expecting you to provide a higher level of service at below taxi pay is Substantially disrespectful.
Dehumanizing as well.
And, I would be willing to bet most of these folks are the kinds that would break a car window to "save a dog" even though the car was running, the doors weren't locked and the dog was a stuffed animal.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> Then they are in for a rude awakening. Trust me, they wake up when I kick them out.
> 
> Rideshare is the name of the industry. That's what it's all about. If you want to stay in my car, you better behave appropriately.


Again, you're not sharing anything.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

OP is mad at life. Is it that big of a deal?

I don’t care. My only rule is “no reggaeton”, I do have an aux cord. You never know, you may listen something awesome that you didn’t know about.

My life:
Pax: you have an aux cord?
Me: yeah, just no reggaeton please.
Pax: ok.

And let them play whatever.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> Again, you're not sharing anything.


What would you like me to share?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Please, feel free to point out any inconsistencies in what I wrote. Or, where, specifically, you think I am mistaken. I will gladly entertain the possibility that I am wrong, if you were capable of even a single coherent sentence regarding the actual issues.
> 
> Otherwise, not very impressed.
> 
> ...


It's not disrespectful to ask for an aux cord.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> It's not disrespectful to ask for an aux cord.


It is, when they are paying less than a Taxi fare.

See, this is the part you are, apparently, incapable of grasping.
You don't pay less and expect more. To do so is, quite literally, disrespectful.
You are implying, by doing so, that the person is worthless.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> It is, when they are paying less than a Taxi fare.
> 
> See, this is the part you are, apparently, incapable of grasping.
> You don't pay less and expect more. To do so is, quite literally, disrespectful.
> You are implying, by doing so, that the person is worthless.


I struggle with grasping things that don't make any sense. Again, it's not disrespectful to ask for an aux cord. If you think it is, you're in the wrong line of work.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> I struggle with grasping things that don't make any sense. Again, it's not disrespectful to ask for an aux cord. If you think it is, you're in the wrong line of work.


You really have a hard time understanding that you don't ask for what you aren't paying for?

Where you a participation trophy child?

Where you taught you were "special" and "deserve" all the good things without effort or recompense?

Because that is exactly the mentality these customers have.

Oh, and the "customer is always right" attitude went right out the window with "the customer never tries to scam or cheat the retailer".

Pay less than a Taxi fare Expect a ride, Points A to B. Period. 
Pretty simple.

It is a courteous ride.
I provide fabulous conversation, for free, and silence if politely requested.

You do not, however, ever have the right or authority to speak to someone in the service industry as if they are your "Servant" or "Slave" because they are neither.
Working in the service industry is nothing like being a Valet/Cook/Chauffeur/Maid/Cindergirl of bygone eras where such people were beneath another person because of Classism.

But, as your only default is "But they are paying you" without a willingness to acknowledge that they would Never ask the same question in a Taxi where they would be paying substantially more, we are at an impasse and I will bid you good day.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Well, when we drivers are on the steering wheel, asking for things like an aux cord, bluetooth connection or something that can distract us is a bit of lack of consideration. It is certainly nothing to throw the passenger out of the car- but it is a bit annoying. This is why I am not a fan of friday/saturday night ubering.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> Again, you're not sharing anything.


Sharing my ride, my car.



Demon said:


> It's not disrespectful to ask for an aux cord.


It depends on how it was asked for - a request, or an expectation.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> Sharing my ride, my car.
> 
> 
> It depends on how it was asked for - a request, or an expectation.


They are hiring you to do a job. That's not sharing.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> They are hiring you to do a job. That's not sharing.


So why do they call it ride-share?
I call it sharing, and the very name of the industry supports that view. 
But you're just being argumentative aren't you?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

ZenUber said:


> So why do they call it ride-share?
> I call it sharing, and the very name of the industry supports that view.
> But you're just being argumentative aren't you?


Because they wanted to control how people thought about it. There's no argument to be had, I'm simply pointing out that you're wrong.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> Because they wanted to control how people thought about it. There's no argument to be had, I'm simply pointing out that you're wrong.


Thanks for the effort anyway. I know you're just trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Tda85 (Feb 11, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You really have a hard time understanding that you don't ask for what you aren't paying for?
> 
> Where you a participation trophy child?
> 
> ...


Lmao this dude is so delusional.

?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You really have a hard time understanding that you don't ask for what you aren't paying for?
> 
> Where you a participation trophy child?
> 
> ...


They wouldn't ask the same question in a taxi because a taxi doesn't have a port for the aux cord. Please stop being so entitled.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Demon said:


> They wouldn't ask the same question in a taxi because a taxi doesn't have a port for the aux cord. Please stop being so entitled.


Were you a hall monitor in grade school? You were, weren't you?


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

In my case, most of the riders who ask for an aux cord, are millennials are youngsters going to a party and in a 5 to 10 minutes ride. I used to carry one aux cable, but have had bad experiences with music blasting and kids dancing and rocking my car while driving. So, I ditched the cable for good. They can survive 10 minutes of presey smooth jazz music.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Jack Marrero said:


> In my case, most of the riders who ask for an aux cord, are millennials are youngsters going to a party and in a 5 to 10 minutes ride. I used to carry one aux cable, but have had bad experiences with music blasting and kids dancing and rocking my car while driving. So, I ditched the cable for good. They can survive 10 minutes of presey smooth jazz music.


You're lucky. I've had the car full for 45 minutes or more with loud music and screaming going down the curvy expressway at night in heavy traffic in the rain. Only to find empty beer cans in the back after they got out. I consider myself lucky to be alive after the experience. I draw the line now. If they don't like it, I kick them out. Or better yet, don't let them in the car when I see the warning signs.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> They wouldn't ask the same question in a taxi because a taxi doesn't have a port for the aux cord. Please stop being so entitled.


That is hilarious that you think taxis don't have the same modern stereos. 
****, aux port is pretty much factory standard in car stereo up to the point that bluetooth took dominance.
Now you are just making shit up to try to keep up this idea you have that it is okay to expect more for less.

Guaranteed taxi companies don't pay more to have non factory stereos put in to exclude a factory stereo feature.

SMGDHAYR


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I am with @Demon .
It is not disrespectful at all. Disrespectful is to demand an aux cord. But asking? What's the problem with that?

Chill out guys... I am sure all of us have asked questions in a place where people may have looked at us like "really? Asking that? Here?".

I don't understand why is it a big deal....


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> That is hilarious that you think taxis don't have the same modern stereos.
> @@@@, aux port is pretty much factory standard in car stereo up to the point that bluetooth took dominance.
> Now you are just making shit up to try to keep up this idea you have that it is okay to expect more for less.
> 
> ...


Cite? I didn't think so. 
Remember, I've already proved that Uber advertised you as a personal driver, which is more than a taxi.



Chorch said:


> I am with @Demon .
> It is not disrespectful at all. Disrespectful is to demand an aux cord. But asking? What's the problem with that?
> 
> Chill out guys... I am sure all of us have asked questions in a place where people may have looked at us like "really? Asking that? Here?".
> ...


The big deal is that some people don't have the temperament for the service industry.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> So why do they call it ride-share?
> I call it sharing, and the very name of the industry supports that view.
> But you're just being argumentative aren't you?


They don't anymore. That was just to take advantage of a loophole to keep operating while they built up a customer base large enough that states would change the laws to accomodate them. Now they are TNCs (Transport Network Companies) or TNPs (Transport Network Providers). You are no longer a Rideshare Driver. You are, officially, a Driver-For-Hire, in business for yourself and paying U/L or any of the others to connect you with your clients and handle some of the admin duties associated with your business.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> They don't anymore. That was just to take advantage of a loophole to keep operating while they built up a customer base large enough that states would change the laws to accomodate them. Now they are TNCs (Transport Network Companies) or TNPs (Transport Network Providers). You are no longer a Rideshare Driver. You are, officially, a Driver-For-Hire, in business for yourself and paying U/L or any of the others to connect you with your clients and handle some of the admin duties associated with your business.


Point well taken. I always take pause at your posts because I know how diligent you are at getting your facts straight.

However, I would point out that when you download the uber app on iTunes, the description says "Uber is a ridesharing app for fast, reliable rides in minutes."

The Lyft app is described as "Public Ride Sharing and travel."

The Uber web site states, "TNC) offering services that include peer-to-peer ridesharing."

While they may have reverted to TNC terminology for legal reasons, they have not abandoned the rideshare lable.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Point well taken. I always take pause at your posts because I know how diligent you are at getting your facts straight.
> 
> However, I would point out that when you download the uber app on iTunes, the description says "Uber is a ridesharing app for fast, reliable rides in minutes."
> 
> ...


More like they redefined it. Rideshare used to be, "I'm going west. Anyone want a ride in the same direction and we'll split the expenses?"

Everybody here is looking to make money, right? Not just find a companion to ride with to and from the 9-to-5 to cut the commute costs, right?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> They wouldn't ask the same question in a taxi because a taxi doesn't have a port for the aux cord. Please stop being so entitled.


Actually it's because taxi drivers can be mean.

And they can be mean because they don't have a need to fear poor ratings that will lead to them being kicked off the platform.

And have you ever tried calling the taxi company to report a loss item? They don't give a hoot.

Uber made it more easy, more convenient. They bend over backwards for the customers and in turn, have created what pple call "entitled folks" but really it's americans.

Americans are like this because we have capitalism and we have freedom... including freedom to feel entitled to jump turnstiles and dash on bills.

This is much much much much much less common in other parts of the world.

Only in America.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually it's because taxi drivers can be mean.
> 
> And they can be mean because they don't have a need to fear poor ratings that will lead to them being kicked off the platform.
> 
> ...


I'm going to disagree with you because you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> More like they redefined it. Rideshare used to be, "I'm going west. Anyone want a ride in the same direction and we'll split the expenses?"
> 
> Everybody here is looking to make money, right? Not just find a companion to ride with to and from the 9-to-5 to cut the commute costs, right?


OK, it looks like we're getting into semantics here. When I look up "rideshare," the word was originally intened to imply that the driver and passenger were sharing a destination. In addition to the vehicle of course. And in many cases also sharing costs. Aside from word definitions straying according to popular usage, the word ridshare does not seem to apply to U/L, in spite of the fact that they both use the word. And the profitability factor would not exclude the use of the word. There would seem to be many grey areas here, and no one owns the rights to define the word for the rest of us. Right?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> I'm going to disagree with you because you don't know what you're talking about.


What part do I not know?

I still take taxis and Uber. Quite frequently actually if my cc bills could speak.

I'm fortunate to travel often despite my ft student and work status.

I've worked in customer service for the past decade.

Such a blanket statement, the irony.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> OK, it looks like we're getting into semantics here. When I look up "rideshare," the word was originally intened to imply that the driver and passenger were sharing a destination. In addition to the vehicle of course. And in many cases also sharing costs. Aside from word definitions straying according to popular usage, the word ridshare does not seem to apply to U/L, in spite of the fact that they both use the word. And the profitability factor would not exclude the use of the word. There would seem to be many grey areas here, and no one owns the rights to define the word for the rest of us. Right?


Of course.

That being said, U/L keeps using different terminology in its business with the government and investors, and "rideshare" with its drivers. Why?

Words do matter. It's how we each understand what another is trying to convey. "Big" and "huge" are listed in the thesaurus as meaning the same thing, but we know they aren't. There are nuances. Nuances are what make the difference. Technicalities do make a difference.

Do you drive to be a nice guy and "share the ride" with someone that needs one, or are you out there trying to make money?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Of course.
> 
> That being said, U/L keeps using different terminology in its business with the government and investors, and "rideshare" with its drivers. Why?
> 
> ...


I like debating with you. You ARE challenging.

First, regarding "share the ride" - to get back to the original debate I was having with @Damon1983, I'm giving a ride from point A to point B for money as I've been hired to do. No argument there. But as for the Aux cord and my radio, that's up to me if I want to share that with anyone. Use of the radio is not guaranteed in the agreement. Now, when I first started driving, I was all about the customer service just like many others. I came from a service oriented background, and I liked that part of the job. I let people use an aux cord. But after a few months I came to realize that sometimes safety and liability outweigh the service ethic. In those cases I'm going to deny such services. I could have argued the point from sturdier ground than rideshare definitions, but that's where I found myself. I reserve the right not to share my radio for safety and liability reasons. Hiring myself and my car out for rides does not give the passenger full reign over the control of the car. I am the sole operator of the vehicle.

Second, regarding the meanings of words. This is a much broader philosophical subject that goes far beyong the subject at hand. If you were to ask people how they define god, their definitions would be like snowflakes. No two would be exactly the same. Same goes for many words. There are many subtle, and not so subtle nuances in our definitions. We are using the same words, but not neccessarily speaking the same language. Dictionaries be damned. People will use words however they want and expect that others will know what they mean. I think this explains a lot of the current political divide. It's a wonder we can communicate at all.

Bottom line - nobody is using an aux cord in my car, and they understand me when I tell them so.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What part do I not know?
> 
> I still take taxis and Uber. Quite frequently actually if my cc bills could speak.
> 
> ...


After you made broad blanket statements you saying that is very ironic.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I like debating with you. You ARE challenging.
> 
> First, regarding "share the ride" - to get back to the original debate I was having with @Damon1983, I'm giving a ride from point A to point B for money as I've been hired to do. No argument there. But as for the Aux cord and my radio, that's up to me if I want to share that with anyone. Use of the radio is not guaranteed in the agreement. Now, when I first started driving, I was all about the customer service just like many others. I came from a service oriented background, and I liked that part of the job. I let people use an aux cord. But after a few months I came to realize that sometimes safety and liability outweigh the service ethic. In those cases I'm going to deny such services. I could have argued the point from sturdier ground than rideshare definitions, but that's where I found myself. I reserve the right not to share my radio for safety and liability reasons. Hiring myself and my car out for rides does not give the passenger full reign over the control of the car. I am the sole operator of the vehicle.
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm not entirely sure an aux car has ever even been in my car. But, then again, I bought it used, so, who knows?

I would tell pax that previous paxes had broken or stolen previous aux cords and I wasn't making enough money to replace them. Especially true of charging cords! How the hell many different charging cords would you have to carry nowadays, anyway? Back in 2017, it was something like 5 different ones if you wanted to cover everybody, because every iPhone out there needed a different cord. I didn't, and still don't have the time and patience for that ?!

If they brought their own charging cords, and didn't hit me with the request while driving, I would plug them into the port in my center console, and warn them that it was slow, so don't expect much. (It is: about 1% every 5 minutes or so!)

I'm actually much better prepared for charging requests now, and I'm not TNC-driving at the moment! My son likes to bring his phone, tablet, and headphones when we go out, so...

I push for the more accurate words because over time words shape the way we think and feel about things. "Rideshare" contributes to drivers [email protected]@ing and moaning about rates and money not made, but not actually DOING anything about it because "rideshare is not sustainable."

Of COURSE it isn't! "Ridesharing" is "carpooling"! TNC/P/whatever-driving is a viable alternative to traditional taxi service that CAN be sustainable if everyone is on the same page.

Clear up exactly what the nature of the relationship is between each of the parties and make sure all parties know what is expected and what is supposed to happen within those parameters. If someone strays from that, hold them accountable according to that framework.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Oh, I'm not entirely sure an aux car has ever even been in my car. But, then again, I bought it used, so, who knows?
> 
> I would tell pax that previous paxes had broken or stolen previous aux cords and I wasn't making enough money to replace them. Especially true of charging cords! How the hell many different charging cords would you have to carry nowadays, anyway? Back in 2017, it was something like 5 different ones if you wanted to cover everybody, because every iPhone out there needed a different cord. I didn't, and still don't have the time and patience for that ?!
> 
> ...


 I used to make stuff up like, I lost the aux cord, or it doesn't work. But they might bring their own cable, and then you have to up your lie. So now I just tell them flat out. I don't do the aux cord thing. If they ask why, I tell them it creates too much trouble in the car. I just stick with the truth and while they don't like it, they go along with it. It's non-negotiable. They ultimately settle for picking out a Sirius XM channel, and I change it to whatever they want. They will always ask repeatedly to have it turned up, and I respectfully decline and explain to them I need to hear what's going on around me, and the noise is too distracting. They like to use the loud music to cover up things like vaping and popping a beer open. I see all kinds of stuff when I look back at the video. It usually ends in a 1* both ways, unless I can identify them before they get in the car and preemptively cancel. And I'm getting pretty good at that. They always give warning signs. The party crowd is annoying, but stupid.

I agree, ridesharing is carpooling. But in recent years, other connotations have been attached to it. Within TNC, what is payed for, and what is shared. What is customer service? That's up to individual drivers. Some say it's a ride from A to B and nothing else. Some pax thinks it's whatever they want and they will downrate if they don't get it.

Noam Chomsky is very good for word accuracy.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Julescase2 said:


> When did this start?


You've been around for a while right? It started before you. Uber sent me an aux cord shortly after I started

I remember not too long ago, less than a year I believe, they could hook up to your spotify account through the app. The pax app implied that the radio was on the pax control of it.

I had to explain to too many of them thats not how it works

My favorite is when they want to connect to my bluetooth, which takes them 3 or 4 minutes, then they play 20 to 30 seconds of 10 songs, then the ride is over.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Demon said:


> No one is asking for a limousine experience. You made the fast food analogy, this is akin to asking for extra ketchup. You don't seem to understand that you're voluntarily in the service industry.


Um, no. With the "fast-food analogy", asking for an Aux cord is analogous to asking for free fries with the .99 cent burger you just ordered.

You ever walk into a hotel room and see that tray full of candies, chips and waters? Do you expect to get them for free? I mean, you did pay for the room, right? What about an Internet connection in the room? Hotels provide the port, right?


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

I used to let pax use my aux cord to avoid bad rating and false accusations. But after having to deal with pax listening to gangster rap with N word and all types of foul words I just hide my cord. If any pax playing gangster rap they get 1 star.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Um, no. With the "fast-food analogy", asking for an Aux cord is analogous to asking for free fries with the .99 cent burger you just ordered.
> 
> You ever walk into a hotel room and see that tray full of candies, chips and waters? Do you expect to get them for free? I mean, you did pay for the room, right? What about an Internet connection in the room? Hotels provide the port, right?


I'm not sure if I understood your post...
I do go to hotels... and wifi is included. And the coffee too. And I expect to have that included. And I go to cheap hotels...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Demon said:


> After you made broad blanket statements you saying that is very ironic.


My statements weren't as broad as yours, and my subsequent post had details as well.

But good try copy cat?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I'm not sure if I understood your post...
> I do go to hotels... and wifi is included. And the coffee too. And I expect to have that included. And I go to cheap hotels...


It is included in the cost of the room. Look at the breakdown. "Resort Amenity Fees" Maybe we could have an added charge "Rideshare Amenity Fees" 

Airlines often offer headsets, gaming consoles and internet access. But it's not free.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I'm not sure if I understood your post...
> I do go to hotels... and wifi is included. And the coffee too. And I expect to have that included. And I go to cheap hotels...


Wifi, yes; plug-in piece, no

It's a good analogy.



welikecamping said:


> Airlines often offer headsets, gaming consoles and internet access. But it's not free.


Another good analogy.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

How about pax using their ear buds to listen to whatever they want to listen to from their phone


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Then there's this:
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/evj4qw/these-iphone-lightning-cables-will-hack-your-computer


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

That's the thing. While we are getting $2.50 or $3 for these rides the passengers are still paying $7 or $8 so they have these ridiculous expectations.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> That's the thing. While we are getting $2.50 or $3 for these rides the passengers are still paying $7 or $8 so they have these ridiculous expectations.


They should try getting a cab to take them _anywhere_ for less than $15. They're already paying a fraction of the price of a cab ride, so the attitude is completely without any justification: at these prices, they should be tied to the hood of the car with a bungee cord and be grateful for the fresh air.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> For a ride.
> Nothing, and I mean literally nothing, in their contract with Uber even implies they will receive anything other than point A to point B.
> 
> Check it for yourself.
> ...


Try try try try, you forgot one.

Try getting a tip when you have such a delightful attitude??


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> Try try try try, you forgot one.
> 
> Try getting a tip when you have such a delightful attitude??


Honestly, do those pple really tip? Maybe 1 out of 10?

I don't really care for aux. driver can listen to whatever s/he wants. I always have my airpods/earbuds and most rides are 10-15 mins max. Rare occasion it's 30mins-1hr and for the most part, with longer rides I prefer to shut eyes and sleep.

Yeah, I'll lightly doze off (no snoring!) and wake myself up before the approx drop off.

But my mom has taught me to respect other people's spaces. At home I can be a total pig if I wanted to and eat wherever, wear whatever or not, etc etc.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I keep not understanding why asking for an aux cord is such a big deal...

Just say “I don’t have one” or “it doesn’t work” or something like that.

Why are drivers so sensitive? Omg...


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I keep not understanding why asking for an aux cord is such a big deal...
> 
> Just say "I don't have one" or "it doesn't work" or something like that.
> 
> Why are drivers so sensitive? Omg...


 Over 1,200 rides and I've been asked for an aux cord once.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Maybe it's a PHX thing. I've been asked twice. I stopped carrying the cord. I have no problem with a pax asking, though.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I keep not understanding why asking for an aux cord is such a big deal...
> 
> Just say "I don't have one" or "it doesn't work" or something like that.
> 
> Why are drivers so sensitive? Omg...


Hey, if you don't care, that's fine. But it's presumptuous, especially when most of them are going to be in the car for 5-10 minutes at the most, to expect that you should get to control the music in someone else's car for the few minutes that you're in there, particularly at the prices they're paying. Bring freakin' headphones if you can't go without your music for a couple of minutes.

I got asked by some whiny, half-drunk idiot college girl who was with a bunch of her friends and they were going to be in the car for a grand total of two minutes, at the very most. "You don't have an aux cord? And you're an Uber driver? What kind of Uber driver doesn't have an aux cord?" "Ok, that's it, you're here."


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Hey, if you don't care, that's fine. But it's presumptuous, especially when most of them are going to be in the car for 5-10 minutes at the most, to expect that you should get to control the music in someone else's car for the few minutes that you're in there, particularly at the prices they're paying. Bring freakin' headphones if you can't go without your music for a couple of minutes.


They don't know what is our pay. They think we make most of what they pay. They have no fracking clue, and they don't have to.



JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I got asked by some whiny, half-drunk idiot college girl who was with a bunch of her friends and they were going to be in the car for a grand total of two minutes, at the very most. "You don't have an aux cord? And you're an Uber driver? What kind of Uber driver doesn't have an aux cord?" "Ok, that's it, you're here."


This is different. WAAAYY DIFFERENT. She was a paxhole.

Apparently in this thread, many drivers automatically hate being asked a simple question that can be easily answer with a "no". But they rather make it a huge deal like "he asked me for an aux cable!!" as if it was like asking for mimosas with the most expensive champagne...

Whatever....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I keep not understanding why asking for an aux cord is such a big deal...
> 
> Just say "I don't have one" or "it doesn't work" or something like that.
> 
> Why are drivers so sensitive? Omg...


Because when you say "No" there is a good chance (maybe 30-50%) that they will give you a bad rating. Then there is also maybe a 10-25% chance they will give you false reports in retaliation. And there is maybe a 3-5% chance that they will say something like you were intoxicated in order to get revenge. Some people really are that crappy. Especially if intoxicated.

In about 5,000 rideshare rides I've had maybe two dozen people ask me for either bluetooth or an aux cord. That's not a lot but 95% of my trips have been in the early morning (4-6am) or in the day. It's probably very different for night or bar closing drivers. Many of those drivers probably get a request for an aux cord once a day or so. Saying "No" is basically like playing Russian Roulette - the more you play, the greater the chance you will lose.

As for WHY I say "No", well, I'm getting $3 for the ride. I don't want to have to fish around for the aux cord and connect it after pulling over. I'm already getting paid very poorly and the people asking IME rarely tip. Why should I be happy that the five minute $3 ride now turned into a 7-10 minute $3 ride? I find it insulting that I should have to set up this crap for someone going three blocks.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a aux cable, it’s plugged in ready to go. It even says on my profile to ask me if you want to use it. I don’t see any issue with anyone asking or using it, It’s no skin off my nose, I would prefer if they did use it, radio music sucks most the time, if the rider is distracted picking and choosing music, they are less focused on me, and my driving, I can feel more relaxed, speed a bit, maybe run an orange if safe, 

It didn’t cost a lot, $1 about 4years ago, it’s been used about 20times in 15,000trips, it’s no safety dramas for anyone to use. As I said above it’s plugged in ready to go, I even ask some riders if they want to use it, most say no, 

What annoys me is I can’t use it myself, iPhones don’t have a headphone port, well neither does the new Androids, but you can buy dongle adapters for next to nothin, which I thought I could sell these to riders, at a good markup,


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> Try try try try, you forgot one.
> 
> Try getting a tip when you have such a delightful attitude??


Riders only get an attitude when they are falsely entitled pricks.
Which promptly get ejected from My car.
Everyone else who treat this rideshare as what it is, My car giving them cheap rides they wouldn't be able to afford on a taxi price, get fabulous courteous, even getting out and opening my hatch so the can load their groceries (heavy luggage my strong healthy back will prevent them from damaging My car) with appropriate conversation or silence as preferred by them (just remember to be polite about asking for a quiet ride in My car).

Yeah, I get about the average cash and in app tips, haven't had any problems. 
The ******nozzels that think they can treat you like the family chauffer weren't going to tip you anyway so why, dear God, would you bend over willingly for a no lube colonoscopy?



touberornottouber said:


> That's the thing. While we are getting $2.50 or $3 for these rides the passengers are still paying $7 or $8 so they have these ridiculous expectations.


Figure what they would pay for the same ride at .65 per 1/5th of a mile...?
Yeah, wouldn't ask the taxi to go through a drive through or wait outside of a packed Starbucks (at .65 per minute).
They also would never expect mints, water or an aux in that 3 to 5 times as expensive ride.



Chorch said:


> They don't know what is our pay. They think we make most of what they pay. They have no fracking clue, and they don't have to.
> 
> This is different. WAAAYY DIFFERENT. She was a paxhole.
> 
> ...


No, just no.
We are talking about exactly that level of falsely entitled punk ass *****es that act like you OWE them because they think 8.00 out of their pocket entitles them to treat you like their God damned servant.

And, you as a consumer are 100% responsible for knowing if the businesses you spend your money with are fare and equitably run.
How else is "the market" to control things that all the damned GOPers think should be based on consumers deciding where to spend their money???


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> And, you as a consumer are 100% responsible for knowing if the businesses you spend your money with are fare and equitably run.


Errr.... I can't agree with that. This is completely nonsense.

You are telling me you KNOW if the guys producing the snacks you buy at the store make enough money for a normal living? You are the cinsumer of that.

You are also the consumer of:
-electricity.
-cellphone.
-computer.
-clothes.
-tires.
-shoes.
-rice.
-coffee.
-any product in amazon.
-paper.
-you may buy a book every now and then.

You are telling me you KNOW that every single thing you consume in your life, is done by someone that you KNOW makes a fare and equitable run?

C'mon... it's impossible for me to know how much is the lady on the other side of the phone when I call costumer service of AT&T.

I guess if I ever find out, and she does not make enough, I will make sure I don't call costumer service again (???).


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I keep not understanding why asking for an aux cord is such a big deal...
> 
> Just say "I don't have one" or "it doesn't work" or something like that.
> 
> Why are drivers so sensitive? Omg...


Because when we give it to them, they want to play offensive music, and crank it up, and then do other things thatnobody would stand for. Nobody ever asked for an aux cord to play smooth jazz at a low level and chill out.

It's offensive and disrespectful to the driver and their car.

One time when a pax asked for an aux cord, I told them I didn't have one. So they proceeded to unplug my phone, unwind the cable from the mount, and use my cord to plug in their phone. I was stupid enough to let them do it. 20 minutes later, I realized she took the cord at the end of the ride.

On another occasion, after a 45 minute ride of loud music, yelling and screaming to hear themselves above the music, while driving down a curvey expressway at night, in the rain, in heavy traffic - after they left the car I found an empty beer can in a puddle of beer in the back.

It's not that they asked for the cable - the problem is that there is such a high correlation between people who ask for an aux cable, and people who are scub bags.

Aux cable request = scum bag


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Still.
Your stories are about ****ers that ruin cars, asses that are uneducated.

I have people asked me for the aux cord and it was just normal/ fine music.

If an asshole asks for an aux, they will trash your car no matter what, with or without an aux cord.



ZenUber said:


> One time when a pax asked for an aux cord, I told them I didn't have one. So they proceeded to unplug my phone, unwind the cable from the mount, and use my cord to plug in their phone. I was stupid enough to let them do it. 20 minutes later, I realized she took the cord at the end of the ride.


Ummm... that was an ass. Had he asked for the aux cord or not, he was an ass.

Ok. I'm tired of this thread. Bye.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Demon said:


> There's nothing "shared" about it. They're hiring you to be their driver.


Since when have passengers hired a specific driver? You sound worse than an Uber shill at this point.


----------



## Dan Mation (Dec 24, 2018)

Demon said:


> I struggle with grasping things that don't make any sense. Again, it's not disrespectful to ask for an aux cord. If you think it is, you're in the wrong line of work.


This. It's disrespectful if they get pissy you don't have one, but just asking is not anything bad. That's people being people.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Dan Mation said:


> This. It's disrespectful if they get pissy you don't have one, but just asking is not anything bad. That's people being people.


Exactly. Drivers get mad right after the question. Like "asking is wrong".


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> Some of you are very brave towards passengers. I just can't afford to act like this knowing that they could report me and Uber ends up deactivating me. I can act like this if they ask me to smoke or drink alcohol because Uber's rules and the law give me the authority to not allow that, but asking me for a charger, an aux cord, or even to slow down (something that automatically guarantees a 3 star rating or less and a request to not get matched with the rider again)... I just can't do it.


How often do you get the same rider again? In 4yrs Ive had it happen 2x.

Every so often I will get a group of tipsy young men who go thru a breakneck list -gum,mints, h2o,aux,etc. I just smile & say nope sorry and when they stop I ask if they want to cancel & wait for an Uber who has all that stuff---big smile. Usually its a big no with a laugh because I passed the weird test or something. They dont want to wait for a magic snax filled uber, and I get angels for the ride.

Other responses to aux- 
1. I think my aux cord is at home, do you want me to run & get it?
2. Nope sorry (even if you have one)
3. Sorry aux interferes with my gps
4. Sorry aux interferes with the tinfoil in the lid of the ship(point to roof of car). Be sure to say Kidding b4 they cancel

Someone asks for gum--
(gotta be quick) No sorry I dont. HEY do you have mints or water by any chance? 
This is my personal fave because peoples expressions are priceless & they always laugh. And I offer to stop at a convenience store on the way if they want to grab some gum(nvr happens)

I have rules, Im actually pretty strict with pax but I try to do it in a way that is not hostile or demeaning. Some of the comments on this board are awful-you are a service provider so act like it!!!!

If you have Amazon Prime you can get Amazon Music for under $10//mo. I think Im paying $7.

I created multiple playlists but primarily use one. It has about 300 songs & they are all Top xxx songs from the 2000s, as current as possible. Mostly pop, a few country, some hip hop. All are songs that most people ages 5-80 would be familiar with. I drive mostly at night so my list is uncensored(i hate chunky music). I have an 80s and 70s playlist as well and a slooooowww romantic one (the main list is peppy songs nothing that drags). Amazon Music is a pita but its cheap & people love the music- I get good feedback

I play it thru my phone using either bluetooth or my aux(lol) cord. The big prob is that I was listening to gps directions on a bluetooth headset so now if I play music I cant hear directions & sometimes a$$hole Uber crashes my music agh.

I added a tip jar, backseat charger & the music about 18mos ago. My tips went up 10x



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You really have a hard time understanding that you don't ask for what you aren't paying for?
> 
> Where you a participation trophy child?
> 
> ...


I agree 100% but if someone is nicely asking for something simple you can say no nicely or you can be a jerk.

Drivers are in a service profession. You arent supposed to be a jerk-sucking up comes with the job. Sucking up not whipping out mints & aux cords lol

And drivers are totally nasty for no reason then whine about no tips. Amazing


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Errr.... I can't agree with that. This is completely nonsense.
> 
> You are telling me you KNOW if the guys producing the snacks you buy at the store make enough money for a normal living? You are the cinsumer of that.
> 
> ...


I know what every single thing I use, buy and consume costs (ecologically and financially) and am not so ******ed as to not be able to estimate whether or not the people paid to produce them are getting a livable wage based on where they live.
Yes.
If you don't then you are either mentally handicapped (incapable of looking at what you pay for things and figure what the workers are paid, plus shipping costs etc) or willfully ignorant.

Sorry if that hurts your feelings but, that is part of being an adult in the world today.

Additionally, every single pro "free market" let the consumer decide what is and is not acceptable is either aware of those costs to the world or are liars in saying they believe that consumers will control things better than regulators ever could...because "reasons".

The fact that I, personally, know most of these things is based on a couple of very simple things. First, my favorite edutainment series types are the "How its Made" type shows. Second, I had enough interest in finding out why we pay so much for things that aren't that expensive to make and so researched production costs and shipping cargo (my favorite computer case consists of less than 5 minutes of rivet work and is primarily made out of stamp/press formed sheet metal with a tiny amount of time spent in "paint" and yet sells regularly for 69.99, cost to manufacture is less than 15.00 over the total initial 3 years of manufacturing due to new die/stamps needed).

So, yup, it is possible. If you aren't mentally challenged or just lazy.



Rae said:


> How often do you get the same rider again? In 4yrs Ive had it happen 2x.
> 
> Every so often I will get a group of tipsy young men who go thru a breakneck list -gum,mints, h2o,aux,etc. I just smile & say nope sorry and when they stop I ask if they want to cancel & wait for an Uber who has all that stuff---big smile. Usually its a big no with a laugh because I passed the weird test or something. They dont want to wait for a magic snax filled uber, and I get angels for the ride.
> 
> ...


Anyone that asks politely gets told politely that I don't have the cord in the car (which I think is honest but I haven't checked and the last person to actually ask nice enough to have me wonder was over 2 years ago...yup, over 2 years between now and the last time someone said "If you have one could I please use it my wireless headset just died, and, even then they had their phone plugged into the charger port I have in the back so...awful interference as they could Either charge or Play over the Aux but not both).



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You really have a hard time understanding that you don't ask for what you aren't paying for?
> 
> Where you a participation trophy child?
> 
> ...


Fixing my durp on Where vs Were


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


Maybe once in a blue moon does someone ask me for an aux chord. I just ask them what kind of music do they want to hear, and I find it on my XM channels. I don't mind allowing them to listen to whatever they like, as long as it is not rap.

No rap, period. I can only take N this, N that, MF this, MF that, for more than 20 seconds. Another reason I disallow aux chords. By the way, working in the day time, music is rarely requested. It happened usually at night.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Q: Do you have an aux cord?
A: Do you have $20?


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

I think with many of these comments, drivers don't act this hostile towards their passengers. I think they're just venting here and many of their comments are thoughts in their head when passengers ask for more than what they paid for... a ride!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Crash and the Blind Spots said:


> When I hear that question, I translate it as "Can I play my shitty music over your speakers so loud that you can't hear the GPS? And whatever your answer is, I'm too much of a dick to tip you!"


Lol! Amen!


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Dominic_S said:


> No. @@@@ off. Your ride is going to last 3 or less minutes. I have XM Satellite Radio. I have it tuned to a specific station that I am listening too. Why do you think you have the right or audacity to attempt to control the radio stations in someone's car?
> 
> Do you have an Aux Cord? GTFO out of my car.


THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS. THIS.

I have written on this over in the Dallas forum and fully agree.

You are paying me bottom dollar to go from A to B and are probably going to leave garbage in my car. I begin the trip probably already hating you and the music I have chosen to listen to is probably keeping me from voicing my contempt for you.

I would rather listen to a business traveller use a ride to the airport to cram in as many meaningless phone calls as he can, so he can seem busy to his coworkers, than hear whatever music you want to play loudly. At least eavesdropping on the phone calls I may get a stock tip.


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Have a 2006 Expedition...aux inputs weren't standard until the next year in that model. I catch a lot of grief for that, but try to make up for it by being accomoding in ways that I can.
I've tried the alternate ways to play music from iPhones, etc via FM frequency and such, and found that it distracts me too much (plus it sounds bad, with a lot of "hiss" coming through the radio).
Finally, if they play their own music, they inevitably want you to turn the volume...higher than I feel comfortable having it.


----------



## Paxt0n (Aug 3, 2019)

This won't even be an issue anymore soon since every phone is losing its headphone jack


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Paxt0n said:


> This won't even be an issue anymore soon since every phone is losing its headphone jack


True.

But soon it will be "do you have bluetooth?". And we all know that most cars have bluetooth.

I don't mind it though. Actually two days ago I got asked that question and this girl put her music, it was pretty cool. I cranked it up. She was super happy. We ended up talking a lot even once the trip was done. She is a pianist and singer and I am a guitar player. We exchanged info and today we were texting to get together to jam.

Not bad.


----------



## FiftyThreeCent (Sep 8, 2018)

I've had all these things happen. No more water, no mints, no aux. If they ask to eat I tell them--Sorry, its against the service suggestions now , too many 50 to 250 dollar cleaning fees you get charged without notice...


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Why say no? Took woman to airport 45 min ride. Asked me for a charger. Handed her my dual Android/Apple charger (she was Apple, I'm not) I got from Best Buy just for this. I don't play any music, I encourage riders to play their own if so inclined. She did and I enjoyed her music and told her so. Wish every pax would play own music.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

you need a Bluetooth only car. I've offered to let them connect to the Bluetooth system. They usually give up in frustration after about 10 seconds.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> you need a Bluetooth only car. I've offered to let them connect to the Bluetooth system. They usually give up in frustration after about 10 seconds.


That is very true. Pax are lazy.


----------

